# black honey??



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello again!

I was searching on the website if black honey was good for dogs, and found that someone feeds his German shepherd boiled egg with a boiled cup of milk and a black honey spoon to get his ears up.

So we got black honey today and I was wondering if I could give Vicky a small black honey spoon on breakfast ?

I hope you have black honey at USA and I hope somebody answers me asap!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

are you talking about kalonji -- nigella ?
we have Persian shops that sell kalonji oil (black seed oil) and other products.


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

No no no not at all, its sth like normal bees honey but its black and has a slight different taste, I guess you don't have it at the states


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

It is supposed to be good for dogs according to these articles Bee Products Have a Special Meaning for Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article and Honey Benefits for Dogs | Canine Supplements The darker the color of the honey, the more beneficial.


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

But it isn't bee honey its a honey made by human


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Ok so on the jar it says 100% sugercane honey I hope you know what's sugercane >.>
You can search on google
Btw the guy on the internet said a small spoon of it added with boiled milk and eggs 
Hope its more clear now


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

We call it molasses. It does have lots of minerals in it, especially iron, but I don't know of anyone who uses it for their dogs personally.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

oh molasses --- use it in a dog treat I make called Fur Fudge -- has some iron in it -- claims that the man makes about ears standing ? nope .


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Great so it I good for dogs! Thanks!


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Btw try that meal, boiled eggs with boiled milk and a spoon of molasses Vicky ate that and she started jumping and playing


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

They use it all of the time in dog recipes and substitute it for cane sugar in a lot of animal products (dog treats mainly). 

Archway used to have cookies that used it and it is soo good.


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Emm.. I already fed Vicky 2 times with it, but some people told me that its industrial sugar and sugar is bad for dogs


----------

